# Dog-proof fence



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

We're planning to fence in our yard in preparation for the new puppy we'll be taking home soon. I need something that will be both jump proof and dig proof, even when the dog gets older. The dog is a Golden Retriever x Standard Poodle mix. We estimate the dog should be 45-55 pounds when full grown.

We need the fence to both keep the dog in, and keep stray dogs, wild animals, and the occasional coyote out. We live in a rural area. 

I'm looking for suggestions on what type of fence to put up. I'm currently planning on a 5' high fence, wooden round rail frame with chain link over it, with a wire along the bottom to prevent pulling the fence up and slipping under. Should this be high enough to keep the dog in? How about digging under? Is there anything extra I can do when building the fence to make it harder to dig under?

Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I bury all of my fences 1' undergrown because my pitbull has tendencies to dig.


----------



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks. So you'd just bury the bottom of the chain link 1' below ground level?


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

If they want to escape, I've seen dogs easily climb chain link by sticking there feet in the fence.

I went with a 6ft wooden stockade fence. Havent had any issues.


----------



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

We'd like something that we can see through because we have a really nice view out the back that we don't want to block. I thought chain link would be good, but not if dogs can climb it. What do you guys recommend for something that can be seen through but still keep a dog in?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Chain link is my best option for that, and yes, I just bury it 1' below at the bottom. I know dogs CAN climb it, but I've never heard of them actually doing it, and I think they'd result in trying to jump it far before climbing it.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I have 5 ft. chain link fence. Climbing or jumping is only going to be a problem if your dog is a climber or a digger. In 7 years, none of my dogs have jumped over or climbed the fence.


----------



## Aegon I (Dec 27, 2007)

My wife and I are considering a fence for our backyard and have a friend with a britt that is a Houdini. Her problem is in the winter, the snow drifts and the dog often gets out that way. Just something to consider.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

it just depends on the dog. I use a 4 foot farm style fence. i dont have jumpers, or diggers so no problem there! but the dogs i foster are walked on a leash outside, because almost every dog i have fostered trys to get over the 4 ft fence.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Obviously it really depends on the dog. My GSP Can clear a 5ft chain link fence. One if our families first dogs, a Golden, climbed the chain link by putting his feet in.


----------



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. We're going with a 5' chain link fence. I have two option to prevent digging under:

1. Concrete-filled trench under the entire fenceline (very expensive, and I'd like to avoid if possible in case we ever want to move the fence.)

2. Bury some of the bottom of the chain link below the ground level. If we do this we still have only 5' of chainlink total to work with, so if we bury it 1' below the ground we only have a 4' tall fence. If we bury it 3" then we only have a 4'9" fence...

I'd really like to get by with the buried chain link. If I go this way, what's the minimum that will be effective to discourage digging under? Will 3" do it or do I need to go deeper and sacrifice more height?


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm putting in a fence this spring. I am considering a post and rail fence with the 2x4 inch wire. You place the wire on the Inside of the fence so that the dogs can not use the rails as a ladder to get over... The wire comes in different colors, grey metal (on-coated), black, green and brown I think. Definately comes in black. IS cheaper than Chain link and more attractive. Plus easier to install on wooded hillside than chain link (according to the fence guy) I think that the wire comes in 3 and 6 ft height. So with the 6ft height you could bury 1' of it and still have a 5ft tall fence.


Bottom image, the 3 board Cedar and Wire on this link; 
http://mountainfnc.com/woodcont.aspx


This is split rail with the wire. But I don't think it's as good a fit as the post and board fence above. My mom did this at her home. But I think that with the uneven contours of the split rails you don't get as tight a join between the wood fence and the wire as you do with Board and Rail.
http://www.hendersonfence.net/brail1.htm

FWIW this is the same wire fencing style that many horse farms use. They have it at the farm where I board my horse. Only they just use a top sight rail. Looks like this; 2nd image down. the black fence has the wire....

http://www.virginiafenceandfarm.com/photos.htm

I do not think a dog would climb it as the wire would cut into the dogs feet. I think it is a titch thinner than Chain Link. Although what do I know, maybe dogs that climb a chain link get thier paws bloodied up and Still climb the fence....


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

I would add a Dogwatch Hidden fence or some other radio controlled fence too - no worries about jumping or digging and very easy to train the dog to. You would only need the "real" fence to keep other animals out...


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Burrying chicken wire around the bottem of the fence will help with digging. If they dig they will just dig into the wire. Also when I was groeing up my grandfather went to pick up his 3 dogs he had at the vet. The place had 9 foot high chain link fences of the outside dogs. All 3 of the dogs climb the fence and got out. That was the first time any of them had been in a fence too.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Let me repeat the "E" word. You might consider something like the Dogwatch Hidden fence that Badgersmom mentioned. When my Lab x GSD was 6 mos, he dug out, just because he could and because he wanted to. He didn't run off. But, I had to stop it. So, I found an electronic fence that uses a selectable beep or shock. The shock did not work, but out of desperation, I tried the beep/shock combination. The shock still didn't work - yes, he feels it, but learned to ignore it..... But the beep worked ! I turned off the shock. And, once a month, I give him a Beep refresher.... but most of the time, I have the system turned off.... And he stays away from the fence.... so he doesn't dig or try to climb it.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Chain link is my best option for that, and yes, I just bury it 1' below at the bottom. I know dogs CAN climb it, but I've never heard of them actually doing it, and I think they'd result in trying to jump it far before climbing it.


I have.

Last chain link I had one dog could simply jump clean over it (lab/BC mix), the other climbed over using it's feet in the links to follow, (Visla/lab) mix.

Those are the only two I have watched do it though.

A 6ft chain link might have been adequate though. I don't think they were that determined.

Honestly a standard 4ft chain link will keep 90% of dogs contained in my opinion. Especially if they are neutered/spayed. If it doesn't an electric strand across the top for a few months would likely enforce the point very well.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Various budget options:

Lowest budget-- wire mesh fencing buried 1 ft deep and being 4 feet tall. Will contain diggers and most dogs but not climbers. Can be attached to wooden fence posts (like horse style fencing)

Lower budget--
I would do a 6 foot chain link fence, bury chicken wire at the base and IF my dogs were climbers, use some wire mesh fencing re-curved towards the inside of the fence line attached to the top of the chain link. If I did not care about the view, privacy fencing is even better than chain link but slightly more expensive. 

Higher budget--
Aluminum 6-ft fencing with a dog panel at the bottom for smaller dogs. Cannot be climbed and looks more upscale than chain link. Here is an example They come in various widths between the bars, but the standard width will contain most dogs over about 20 lbs. I would use the buried chicken wire to prevent digging.

Add-ons can be underground electric fencing which works with the dog's collar, a single strand of "hot wire" which will shock a dog or wild animal that touches it (I would only use this on the outside/top edge so that it affects strays and wild animals but not likely my dog unless he was actively climbing over the fence), and aluminum sheet metal panels at the base of the fence partially buried to keep in small dogs and out smaller wild animals.


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a German Shorthair once. At 6 months she climbed a 5 foot chain link fence, went down the alley, killed a neighbors chicken and brought it back to the yard where she again climbed the fence with the chicken in tow...


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

wow.


----------



## cargo54 (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2008/09/18/4982-voici-futfut-le-chien

Here's an example of a dog climbing a fence. This video is ridiculous


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

A ? for the folks who use a buried electric fence with a physical fence. Are you installing the e-fence 2 feet in from the base of the physical fence? So the dog gets the warning beep, then a shock when he/she passes over the e-fence?


----------

